# [gnome 3.2] Installationsanleitung für Anfänger gesucht

## germanikus83

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Gentoo mit dem 3.0.6 Kernel installiert.

Meine aktuelle Gnome Version ist die 2.32.1

Ich habe eine NVidia Grafikkarte, die definitiv 3D kann.

Jetzt lese ich in der eselect news, dass man gnome 3.2 bekommen kann. Ich dachte, dass man das einfach mit 

```
emerge -UDnav world
```

 bekommt, aber außer Firefox 9 und Thunderbird 9 kam da nix nennenswertes mit.

Das bekomme ich, wenn ich gnome direkt emergen will.

```
# emerge -pv gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r1  USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap policykit -accessibility -mono" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Im Upgrade-Guide (die xml webseite von gentoo) steht auch nicht, wie man genau vorgehen kann/soll/muss.

Was muss ich denn jetzt tun, damit ich gnome 3.2 nutzen kann?

Gruß

Felix

Nachtrag:

Ich benutze die x86_x64 Architektur.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

aus dem engl. Forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899016.html

LG

xlayre

----------

## germanikus83

Ich danke dir für diesen tollen Link.

Scheint mir alles verständlich und gut erklärt, aber ... es geht nicht  :Sad: 

Ich habe mir demnach layman installiert. Danach wollte ich das gnome overlay hinzufügen.

Es hängt schon hier:

```
# layman -a gnome

* Overlay "gnome" does not exist.
```

und damit auch hier:

```
# emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Woran liegt das, dass ich kein Gnome overlay finden und ich kein Gnome 3.2 installieren kann?

Bzw. wie kann ich es ändern?

Gruß

Felix

----------

## germanikus83

ah ok.

Habe es jetzt herausgefunden...

```
#layman --fetch
```

Dann erst kann man das gnome overlay hinzufügen.

Update:

=====

Jetzt bin ich aber verwundert...

Wenn ich 

```
emerge -pvUDn world
```

 ausführe, dann kommt u.a. folgende Ausgabe:

```
* The GNOME overlay is switching to GNOME 3.3.x prerelease packages.

 * These are unstable, potentially incompatible with 3.2, and may well

 * break your system in intriguing ways.

 * 

 * If you enabled the GNOME overlay to get GNOME 3.2, please disable

 * it now, since GNOME 3.2 is already in portage and unmasked.
```

Wenn Gnome 3.2 stable im Portage Tree ist, wieso wird es dann beim world update nicht automatisch aktualisiert?

Ist es überhaupt gut, wenn ich das gnome overlay nutze?

Bekomme ich Gnome 3.2 auf "offiziellen Gentoo Kanälen" ... also einfach via emerge oder muss noch ein spezielles Paket installiert werden?

...irgendwie kompliziert.

Felix

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich denke das gnome Overlay sollte nicht mehr nötig sein, denn gnome-3.2.1 steht doch im normalen portage Tree als Test-Version bereit. 

```
eix -e gnome

* gnome-base/gnome

     Available versions:  (2.0) 2.32.1-r1 (~)3.2.1

        {accessibility (+)cdr cups dvdr +extras +fallback ldap mono policykit}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Meta package for GNOME 3, merge this package to install
```

Gebe emerge doch einfach die gewünschte Version mit 

```
emerge -pv =gnome-base/gnome-3.2.1
```

 Und schaue dann was demaskiert werden müsste.

----------

## aleph-muc

Mal ein Schuß ins Blaue: 

Hast Du vorher ein  

```
 emerge --sync  
```

 gemacht?

Grüße

aleph

----------

## germanikus83

Hallo,

Danke an euch, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt und über das Problem nachgedacht habt.

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden und werde sie hier posten:

@aleph-muc:

Ja, ich habe vorher ein 

```
emerge --sync
```

 durchgeführt.

@Josef.95:

ich hatte es mit gnome-3.2 versucht, aber da kam nix zum installieren.

Jetzt zu meiner Lösung:

Ich bin einfach dieser Anleitung http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Gnome_3 gefolgt.

Bis auf das optionale gnome-tweak-tool habe ich alles durchgeführt und es hat funktioniert.

Das Wiki war echt schwer zu finden (davon ausgegangen, dass ich nichts von dem Wiki wusste).

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Gnome Deutsch beibringen und dann ist alles toll.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Felix

----------

## nowo

 *germanikus83 wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss ich nur noch Gnome Deutsch beibringen und dann ist alles toll.

 

Hast du

```
LINGUAS="de"
```

in deiner /etc/make.conf?

----------

## Josef.95

 *nowo wrote:*   

>  *germanikus83 wrote:*   Jetzt muss ich nur noch Gnome Deutsch beibringen und dann ist alles toll. 
> 
> Hast du
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, und dann auch die locale bereitstellen.

Setze dazu in der

/etc/locale.gen 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

 und generiere sie dann mit einem 

```
# locale-gen --update
```

Dann würde ich den Rat aus dem GNOME 3.2 Upgrade Guide beherzigen

Abschnitt:

1.  Changes

 Languages and encodings

...

----------

